# Our New Site..



## theTurtleRoom (Mar 13, 2013)

...will launch on Monday, March 18th. We've completely redesigned the website, making it responsive and retina-capable. So, it will be very mobile-friendly now, in addition to looking even nicer on a computer. The shop will also have a couple added products, some of which will be blueprints for rack designs (designed specifically for waterlandtubs).

After the launch, we will turn our attention back to developing more useful content for turtle and tortoise keepers. Among these items will be more videos (such as Anthony has produced over the past month) and the Pondcast, a chelonian-focused podcast hosted by Anthony and John. Additionally, we also have a new section we are working on developing, and when ready, we believe it will be a great addition to the resources available.

Lastly, Lord willing, we'll have a number of turtles and tortoises for sale over the next 6 months!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the new and improved site!!


----------

